# ****** Scotland Snow Chaos! ******



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

We were due to go skiing this weekend to Scotland, have just spoken with Glenmore, they are not taking any bookings for the campsite due to snow.

I have rang some other sites and they are telling me the Police have blocked all traffic in and out of Aviemore.

Anyone have any updates or seen any news?

Scotland Travel Here

Cairngorm info Here (think the snow is affecting the website too!)

Webcams

Anyone?

TM


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Looking at the TV news/weather I would'nt bother, Breamar closed, roads closed and more snow forcast for the weekend. Shame innit! best ski-ing season scotland has ever had I imagine :roll: 

Up to you matey, you may be able to park at Jedburgh and ski the rest of the way.....  

Joke honest......

Pete


----------



## RossMcC (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not sure they'll get the roads clear by the weekend, but next weekend should have some cracking ski ing. I was at Glenshee last weekend, plenty snow cover but it was getting a bit icy in places. This fresh cover will make the slopes fantastic once you can reach them.


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

The roads are really bad indeed. Looks like more snow/rain is expected tomorrow, but the weekend looks cold and clear, except maybe in the southern uplands.

I would expect all major roads to be open by Saturday, but you might have poor conditions on the M74 on the way here.

I would suggest keeping a close eye on the weather and traffic sites and be prepared to cancel your trip at short notice.


*edit*

Oh, and I have four shiny new mud/snow tyres sitting in my office waiting to be fitted to my motorhome, but I can't get to either my house or the motorhome, as they are snow bound :evil:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow Way*

Looks like it is not going to be.

A9 Expected to be closed overnight.

No other way I guess.

TM


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Never mind TM.....be patient till next weekend ?
Safer journey and still good skiing I would imagine........it will still all be there in a week........OR if you fancy swimming you could always try Portugal.... :lol: 
Lynda


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Holidays*



savannah said:


> Never mind TM.....be patient till next weekend ?
> Safer journey and still good skiing I would imagine........it will still all be there in a week........OR if you fancy swimming you could always try Portugal.... :lol:
> Lynda


Yes, maybe but not easy to arrange cover for my Business, my Daughter and her pals Holidays. Their Bosses are difficult to say the least.

Might take em to London

TM


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

mmmm. More Global Warming I see.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Snow*

Hi Trev,

You have a PM.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## anjasola (Jun 24, 2009)

A9 north of Perthclosed due to power lines down over road.
Police asking for volunteers with 4x4's to ferry food and stranded motorists.


----------



## RossMcC (Mar 30, 2009)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> We were due to go skiing this weekend to Scotland, have just spoken with Glenmore, they are not taking any bookings for the campsite due to snow.
> 
> ...


Slightly off topic, but I thought I'd ask here anyway.

When you stay at Glenmore, do you take your van up to the ski slopes, or is there a bus service from Aviemore passing the site you could take? 
My kids and I ski, but my wife doesn't, so it would be good if we could stay at the site and leave her with the van whilst I go off ski ing with the kids.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

RossMcC said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


I drive up in the MH, Mrs TM stays in and reads, cooks or watches TV!

TM


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

Watch out for polar bears now,


Norm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*



anjasola said:


> A9 north of Perthclosed due to power lines down over road.
> Police asking for volunteers with 4x4's to ferry food and stranded motorists.


Oh I have a 4x6!

It is a mobile kitchen too!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Route*

Just looking here and see that the road is still at a standstill.

TMTraffic


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

The A9 is closed in three separate places due to snow, power lines down and crashed lorries.
Last night over 2 feet of new snow fell over most of the Grampians & western Highlands.
Rail services north of Stirling are not running.
Our only way south at the moment is by air!

Oh, and a locally contentious point, the Glenmore ski centre is closed as the access road is blocked with snow. 

Here in Inverness it is still snowing hard this morning.

Stay at home !

John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow Joke*



jlough said:


> The A9 is closed in three separate places due to snow, power lines down and crashed lorries.
> Last night over 2 feet of new snow fell over most of the Grampians & western Highlands.
> Rail services north of Stirling are not running.
> Our only way south at the moment is by air!
> ...


Thanks for the update.

I had been looking here for some live images and hoping there may have been some improvements. Travel Scotland (or not)

I was only discussing with trek on here wether or not to go to La Bresse or Glenmore. As my passport was and now has expired! I am stuck.

A lot of these problems are made worse by using the wrong tyres

And if someone says to me again

"no point in having snow tyres for the 2 weeks we get every now and then"


----------



## RossMcC (Mar 30, 2009)

There's always the Nevis Range at Fort William, as far as I'm aware the roads on the west coast are ok.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nevis*



RossMcC said:


> There's always the Nevis Range at Fort William, as far as I'm aware the roads on the west coast are ok.


Thanks, do you know the campsites around that area?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camping*

Oh just found this on the internet.

Glen Nevis Camping and Caravan Site Highlands, near Ski resort.

So I rang them, they are closed due to snow.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow Camping*



teemyob said:


> Oh just found this on the internet.
> 
> Glen Nevis Camping and Caravan Site Highlands, near Ski resort.
> 
> ...


So I ignored all the media propoganda and hype. All the doom and gloom and headed up to Scotland yesterday afternoon. Drove over and demolished any snow drifts in our way and we are now........

Here

Have a good weekend,
TM.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow*

Here is the Snow at Cairngorm Ski Resort.

Will post some of us at Ben Nevis if anyone is interested.

Stayed at Aviemore for one night, had to wait for pitch to be snow ploughed !

TM


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Wow TM......that snow looks great......glad you got away finally  
Just dont go doing mad sporty type dangerous things :wink: 
Lynda


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow*

Okay, I don't do black runs.

I am not that good!.

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks great TM.

I love being away in the MH when its freezing in winter, its what motorhomes were made for.

Have a great time.

Paul.


----------



## RossMcC (Mar 30, 2009)

How did you get on? Did you get any ski ing? Looks fantastic, I'm planning a day trip to Glenshee this weekend.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

RossMcC said:


> How did you get on? Did you get any ski ing? Looks fantastic, I'm planning a day trip to Glenshee this weekend.


Hello Ross,

Drove up Friday Afternoon/Eve. Stayed on Camping Linnhe campsite. Did some skiing at Nevis Range, was windy in the mornings but great afternoons.

Drove over to Cairngorms Monday, no time to ski but views of mountains did look superb. The Snow looked like someone had iced the mountains with thick sugar!

Had a superb weekend and apart from some delays on the M80 roadworks, hardly any traffic. No wonder you live up there.

What did pee me off a tad,

I have my own Ski gear but My daughter and her pal needed hire. The Ski Hire at nevis range is hit and miss. Turn up at 8:30 que and hope they have your sizes.

What realy peed me off.

The mountain areas were pristine. I was parked in the carpark at Nevis Range There was a Van (Joiners builders van) with a group in. They went off to do their boarding and when they returned they had the usual coke, snacks, crisps etc. 
When I came back they had left and the family in the car next to me pointed out that they dumped all the rubbish all over the carpark.
The Boarders in the van had literally emptied all their rubbish from the it and left it to blow around the carpark. When I say rubbish I mean about half a large black bin bag full. The bin was 10 yards from where they had parked.
We bagged all the rubbish and put it in the bin. I am going to search through the photos, see if we can find a photo of the van.

TM

EDIT

And guess what I found!


----------



## RossMcC (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like a great weekend, well done for not letting the warnings put you off. 

I hate the way people leave litter, why do they think it's ok to clear their vehicle of litter - just take it home! 

Ross.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Litter*



RossMcC said:


> Sounds like a great weekend, well done for not letting the warnings put you off.
> 
> I hate the way people leave litter, why do they think it's ok to clear their vehicle of litter - just take it home!
> 
> Ross.


See above edit!


----------



## RossMcC (Mar 30, 2009)

What did you find? I hope it was money!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*A Photo*



RossMcC said:


> What did you find? I hope it was money!


Here

TM


----------

